

Behind the scenes at Airbnb HQ (W09) - brianchesky
http://vator.tv/news/show/2009-07-29-backpack-the-world-with-airbnb

======
mikeyur
I've actually been thinking about moving out recently and have been looking at
2 bedroom places, or 1 bedroom + den because I can rent out the other room on
AirBNB.

Rent in Yaletown (downtown Vancouver) is outrageous, but renting out the other
room a few times/month could be worth it. At least to cover part of the rent
and a maid :P

------
kierank
I'm amazed by their living/working space and it makes me feel a lot less bad
about where I work from.

------
fraXis
This looks like such a fun startup to work at. I think attitude goes a long
way towards success.

------
aberman
These guys are really awesome.

